# Where to find Rice Starch?



## marmar (Jul 27, 2006)

Does anyone know where I'd be able to get rice starch in the US?

I have some, but I fear using it all up before I get more to  make sure it is the same thing since all mine was identified as was _neshasteh_ which just means starch.

I want to make my dad faloodeh (http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f45/rec-paloodeh-frozen-dessert-tnt-24906.html#post298232) for his birthday since it was his favorite thing as a kid, but I don't want to use up all the starch if I can't replace it since I made some a few weeks ago.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Hopz (Jul 27, 2006)

Contact a local homebrew store- look in yellow pages under beer.

No guarantees but there is a good chance.


----------



## auntieshelly (Jul 27, 2006)

You may be able to find rice starch in a Whole Foods store, if one is in your area.  Or ...try   the website below where several links are listed that sell rice starch:

Search The California Rice Commission Website
Address:http://www.calrice.org/search.htm 

Good Luck!


----------



## marmar (Jul 27, 2006)

I've already been to Whole Foods (I scoured the store today, even though I thought I'd never seen it there) and ended up buying coffee beans instead. Thanks for the help.

I'll look for a yellow pages later, or ask my mom, she might know where we keep it.


----------

